# Design your own Sci Fi weapon.



## danedane (Dec 16, 2007)

If you could desgin any sci fi weapon what would it be?

Mine would be a a long billy culb like thing that straps to your arm and can spray sleeping gas.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

*For me, it would be a handgun that is compact, lightweight, and packs a wallop.  That is a laser blaster that could punch holes through any metal.  And you don't have to worry about reloading bullets.  Of course, you'd have to change batteries. *


----------



## Cayal (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I'd pretty much have the Combistick that Predator uses in Alien vs Predator.







I like how it just extends out.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

When I was a kid I used to play SF games with my brothers out in the garden and we invented loads of Sci Fi weapons. The ultimate had to be the 'Eye of the Storm' bomb. You dropped it at your feet and it'd explode devastating everything in a 100 metre radius but not affecting anything in its core - a couple of metres radius. So you can let it off and stand in its core watching everything blow apart around you but without being harmed yourself.


----------



## Kissmequick (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

The turnip cannon. When I'm playing Lego Spaceships with my son, each ship has to have at least one Hyper Mega Turnip Cannon with extra Death capability. 

Enviromentally friendly too.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

Can I have a SPUD GUN? My fav childhood weapon.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



Kissmequick said:


> The turnip cannon. When I'm playing Lego Spaceships with my son, each ship has to have at least one Hyper Mega Turnip Cannon with extra Death capability.
> 
> Enviromentally friendly too.



Excellent! 

I want one!


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

Something like Zorgs ZF1 gun in the movie the Fith element


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

When I was delivering newspapers (a few years ago!) I used to think about an energy weapon that was reconfigurable absolutely. I guess theoretically it could become a blaster, even a light sabre, but primarily it was either a light-sabre still hammer/mace, or, by preference, whip (as recently seen in the first reimagined Christmas Dr Who, just as David Tennant appeared).


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I'd have something purely mechanical, like a crossbow, only more complicated. You'd turn and pull and set up all sorts of handles and springs for a long time, until the potential energy resembles something like a raging elephant, and it flings arrows several meters through solid rock.

Or, for simplicity's sake, you could just give me Cloud Strife's First Tsurugi from Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I reinvented old technology to get around Newtonian physics and limit or eliminate recoil.

  One side used a hand-held taper-bore, spigot-mortar weapon and the other used what was essentially 2 assault rifles back-to-back on the davis gun principle.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



> You'd turn and pull and set up all sorts of handles and springs for a long time, until the potential energy resembles something like a raging elephant, and it flings arrows several meters through solid rock.


 
And while you're cranking and winding I'll just walk up and stab you the eye with a knitting needle!


----------



## white_wanderer (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I invented a weapon that was basically a replication device.  It was capable of shooting any projectile in any configuration from small calibre handgun rounds to explosives.  It also allowed for plasma and directed energy weapons discarge, and could be controlled through a direct neural link.
It also used the atmosphere as an energy source and materials source, so it never runs out of ammo.


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



ice.monkey said:


> And while you're cranking and winding I'll just walk up and stab you the eye with a knitting needle!


But I would also have an advanced positioning system, as well as an accurate ballistics computer, so that I could aim up in the air, fire into orbit, and hit you from another continent.


----------



## ice.monkey (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



> But I would also have an advanced positioning system, as well as an accurate ballistics computer, so that I could aim up in the air, fire into orbit, and hit you from another continent.


 
Time to pull out my Advanced Positioning System / Ballistics Computer Scrambler then.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

My pistol's charger contains a lot of anaesthetised mosquitoids. They are programmed to search out and bite a particular genetic pattern; usually human, but not necessarily so. One obtains the genetic sample from hospital samples, brushing up against your prey, tonait clippings; unsympathetic magic is alive and well.
them microgram of antimatter contained in a crystal matrix in their gut is then freed, releasing enough energy to vaporise a large building.
Better to be somewhere else when the bloodsucker reaches its target.


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



ice.monkey said:


> Time to pull out my Advanced Positioning System / Ballistics Computer Scrambler then.


You don't take a hint, do you? 
My equipment is all protected by Faraday cages sensitive to scrambling attempts with adjustable mesh hole sizes which tune in to your scrambler's wavelengths, while communicating and observing through the remaining holes.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

My alternative, which I'd forgotten about, was a belt-feed shotgun. It always felt daft only having a couple of barrels or a repeater.... since then I've found out about the USAS12 and its ilk...


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I agree with chrispenycate. The ultimate sci-fi weapon is antimatter. The fiction part is producing it in larger quantities. Suppose a torpedo carries 1 ton of antimatter (the size of a very small car), then the released energy is almost 10^20 Joules (100 million Terajoule). I often wonder what kind of shield in the Star Trek universe would be able to withstand that...


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

That's "only" around 1200 times the power of the Nagasaki bomb, isn't it?


----------



## white_wanderer (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I have an ultimate shield too - a spacial distortion that moves the damage to an empty area of space.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



matt-browne-sfw said:


> I agree with chrispenycate. The ultimate sci-fi weapon is antimatter. The fiction part is producing it in larger quantities. Suppose a torpedo carries 1 ton of antimatter (the size of a very small car), then the released energy is almost 10^20 Joules (100 million Terajoule). I often wonder what kind of shield in the Star Trek universe would be able to withstand that...


Yes, I needed some antimatter to power my interstellar spaceship, so I went down to my friends at CERN and asked about pricing and delivery; they estimated about fourty thousand years the gram, which, since I needed a kilo or so, was a bit too long a wait.
What's more it tends to go off (rather literally) with storage...


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

On a more personal note;
How about a walking staff with a spring loaded spike hidden  in one end and a spring loaded hook hidden in the other. Add in it laser based taser like (wireless) stun capability for ranged offense and a pilgrim would be pretty well set for a journey.
Staffs are a traditional effective defense against swords/blades, the spike would finalize encounters, the hook would be useful in climbing (a bit like an ice ax) or pulling down mounted opponents, and the stunner would be available to surprise firearm based opponents or packs of animals.  ... it also helps ease the strain of walking in rough country.
Enjoy!


----------



## The Engineer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

i Think mine would be a long sword that is light as a feather so its easy to swing that can be compacted into a nice small item ( maybe the size of a pocket knife) lol thts just off the top my head no thought really into it


----------



## Lith (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

Mine would be a pair of flower barretts that can reverse space and time locally, undoing any event I didn't like.  (Yes, it'd take after a certain anime character.)

The weaponly potential is exceedingly great, and so small and unsuspecting and pretty!


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I would get you all with my bowl of petunas......

The deadly ninja kind.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



Ice fyre said:


> I would get you all with my bowl of petunas......
> 
> The deadly ninja kind.



"Oh no, not again !"


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

The BFG9000 from Doom. Wow!


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*

I would quite like something that could rewind time about 5 to 10 minutes; just to clean up accidents, scew-ups and minor social mishaps. No serious temporal surgery involved, just Tipex for Life.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 24, 2007)

Something that when you fired and hit something with it, it just moved it one universe over.....


----------



## fantasy noob (Dec 28, 2007)

i would have a simple poly-carbon recurve bow with all the normal arrow heads ie. poison, acid, heatseekingexplosives and of course the ever so common spacial distortion arrowhead. it could fold down to the size of a pen, it has an energy string so no worring about getting tangled up it also has detacheable twin shortswords for the really sticky situations. . . oh ya i forgot its really shiny like blindingly shiny


----------



## Doug Graves (Dec 28, 2007)

A big metal sphere that changes into a cube and then back into a sphere thus confusing my opponent into unconsciousness.  Now THAT'S science fiction.


----------



## Sassee (Jan 4, 2008)

Sci-fi weapon, eh? <rubs chin>

Fingernail polish that, when applied, hardens and lengthens your fingernails into razor sharp claws. Good for 24 hours or until you take it off with nail polish remover.

How's that for a bit of girly ingenuity?


----------



## Lith (Jan 5, 2008)

I LIKE it!:evilgrin:

And having given it further thought, I'd like to sharpen the edges of my flower barrettes so I can throw them like ninja stars. They'd return automatically of course, not like a boomerang (since that would be rather painful), but they'd have spatial memory and re-materialize where I left them. Or wanted them.


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Desgin your own Sci Fi weapon.*



chrispenycate said:


> Yes, I needed some antimatter to power my interstellar spaceship, so I went down to my friends at CERN and asked about pricing and delivery; they estimated about fourty thousand years the gram, which, since I needed a kilo or so, was a bit too long a wait.
> What's more it tends to go off (rather literally) with storage...



Oh, that's interesting. Last time I checked CERN's online shop you needed to order at least 100 grams to be elgible for their free super saver shipping. But they could give me a delivery date. So it's not a good idea, well, if you're looking for Christmas presents. Anyway, Fermilab is just a mouse click away...


----------



## hlywkar (Jan 10, 2008)

A vast assortment of cigarettes. Some to blow up and do a cartoon peal back in their face. Some to knock them out. Some an a aphrodisiac. Laughing ones... And lots others...

Oh. and trained hamster bombers. Intelligence boosted via a special brain boosting ray, and have them trained to fly mini planes. Sure, the ammo might not be that dangerous. But it would be damn annoying, and funny!


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jan 12, 2008)

For one of my stories, I designed a collar that tapped into brainwaves through the spinal column and created force-fields controlled by the mind.  It was like technologically-created telekinesis.  Because it generated mentally-shaped fields, anything from staffs and swords to personal shields, and could even help the user jump and fly for short distances, it made for a great offensive and defensive weapon.


----------



## RVM45 (Feb 11, 2008)

.....Imagine that you could create a miniture universe, and slave it to your brain waves so it would accompany you everywhere that you went.

.....Let us further suppose that You could fire tens of thousands of high-powered rifle bullets into your mini universe, where they'd stay in a holding pattern, neither gaining nor losing velocity indefinately.

.....When you need firepower, simply point your finger, and give a mental command. Your high-power bullets come screaming out of your tiny universe at an extreamly high rate of fire; no recoil; no muzzle blast; and a virtually inexhaustable capacity.

.....You could get fancy- little finger point gets you a stream of sub-sonic .22 bullets. Ring finger fires .50 Browning Machine gun; Middle finger fires a steady stream of LAW Rockets- even though the LAW is comparatively feeble on modern armor; a steady stream of them at about 3600 Rounds per minute woulnd tend to wash armor away- like a firehose hitting Ice Cream. Hook the index fingers to .30 Caliber bullets- say .308. Hook your thumb up to whatever sounds good to you.

.....In a really bad situation, extend all your fingers and fire everything at once.

.....Even so, someone just might come up behind you; or something.

.....Having a hail of ten Gauge loads ready to fly out from certain parts of your anatomy on command, would certainly rape-proof any man or woman.

.....Real high speed .410 loads from the mouth might also come in handy.

.....Understand, the .30 caliber bullet doesn't actually come out of your finger- your dimensional portal simply opens a couple inches in front of the finger tip- co-axial to the last phlange bone.

.....Don't think that I'd ever use it in a story. It either takes way too much exposition- or it comes across as magic.

.....RVM45


----------



## The Ace (Feb 11, 2008)

Stop an ant-matter weapon, easy, just blast a cloud of fine sand.  It's still matter, but the antimatter charge expends itself on a few grains of sand rather than the target.  It also stops laser beams if it's dense enough.


----------



## Montero (Feb 12, 2008)

Slightly off topic - sand triggered a memory of a fantasy I read once, think it was Barbara Hambly but not sure - the defenders in a castle heated sand red hot, then catapulted it off the castle walls at the attackers.  The idea was that red hot sand got inside their armour.  Not quite sure if that would work, not sure of the rate of cooling of the grains of sand, whether it would still be red hot when it arrived.


Other than that, I want a charm offensive weapon.  Something you let off and everyone loves you far too much to want to kill you.  
(Love in a pure and protective way, _definitely_ not lust. )


----------

